# Need a new Leaf Blower , any good battery ones?



## Kel71 (Mar 20, 2021)

I have had a 4 stroke Makita bhx2500 for the last 11 years. The thing has been great. I replaced the
spark plug one or two times, the air filter once and changed the oil 2x year.
Really tempted to buy another Makita but I kind of want to go with a battery LB.
Local I have Husky, Toro, Ego.
HUSQVARNA 320iB $230​Toro 105 mph 550 CFM 60 volt Battery $170​EGO Power+ LB5302 110 mph 530 CFM 56 volt Battery $180​​








Leaf Blowers


Choose a top-rated leaf blower for a variety of tasks. Trusted by homeowners and pros alike, Husqvarna leaf blowers help you get the job done comfortably and efficiently.




www.husqvarna.com









Toro 51821 110 mph 565 CFM 60 V Battery Handheld Leaf Blower Kit (Battery & Charger) - Ace Hardware


The Toro 60V Max Brushless Leaf Blower is an aerodynamic beast, thanks to PowerJet® technology. Larger air vents maximize air intake, while the perfectly optimized jet fan design provides peak efficiency, resulting in supercharged airflow. Go from zero to 110 MPH in 1.3 seconds flat with over...




www.acehardware.com









EGO Power+ LB5302 Handheld Leaf Blower Kit (Battery & Charger) - Ace Hardware


Get up to 75 minutes of run time on a single charge in a compact, lightweight design. 110 mph 530 CFM 56 V. Find the EGO Power+ LB5302 Leaf Blower Kit at Ace




www.acehardware.com


----------



## Franny K (Mar 21, 2021)

Makita 120 MPH 473 CFM 18-Volt x2 (36-Volt) LXT Lithium-Ion Brushless Cordless Blower Kit with Four 5.0 Ah Batteries-XBU02PT1 - The Home Depot


Landscapers and contractors are demanding more cordless alternatives to gas-powered outdoor power equipment. Makita is meeting demand with an expanding line of cordless *** that includes the 18-Volt x2



www.homedepot.com





This one has been fine and the batteries are more individually than this common package deal. Just squeeze the trigger no buttons. Tube comes off easy for cramped spaces. Makita has a number of choices, there is a higher velocity lower flow that I think about getting.


----------



## Kel71 (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks. Just got the ego 150 out the door.


----------



## Brazos (Apr 8, 2021)

I recently bought the Makita battery powered blower posted above. I am glad I did as my wife can use it and does all the time. With my gas blowers I would have to start it for her which meant she never touched it. That said if you have a lot of blowing to do, say 20-30 minutes worth at a time, the buy a gas powered version.


----------

